# Head bumps getting worse



## nicoleandnorman (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi there,

My V has bumps on his head and every day they are getting worse. He was on Acana chicken food and we fed him chicken breasts and veggies also. We have now switches him to Acana fish and do hard boils eggs as well and that hasn’t changed anything. We put coconut oil on them and do Benadryl and nothing has changed. We have a vet appointment next week. Please look at the pictures and give your opinion, I’m at a loss. 

Thank you everyone !


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Typically, a food allergy will result in random outbreaks, not localized on the top of the head. This looks like contact with some nasty, be it a plant or bugs, and if she scratches it gets worse. Coconut oil won't help much, the vet is the way to go.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It can take a while for things to change, even after switching foods.
I agree a vet appointment is needed.
She could also have a skin infection from the past allergies.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My pup could not eat chicken AT ALL!!! we also learned the hard way...
NO CHICKEN... I know it is really difficult when you are trying to Isolate allergies... 

I fed my pup exclusively on Lamb protein... there are some amazing treats that are 100% lamb protein like freeze dried lamb lung etc...
She cleared up immediately...


----------



## nicoleandnorman (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for your replies! The vet said it's a bad case of "Puppy Acne" they gave him antibiotics and wipes. Seems to be working really well so far. I have a check up appointment tonight and vaccination. I still find he is itchy everywhere, and licks his legs a lot in the morning. I do hear a lot of chicken allergies with Vizsla's so i will look out for that as he grows up!


----------

